# 2008 Pathfinder Gas Consumption



## favfny (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum and to the Nissan world.
I bought a 2008 V6 Pathfinder about 5 month ago.
I drive a lot in the city and my gas mileage is around 12 to 13 miles/gallon.
In the sticker it says I should be getting about 18 miles/gallon aprox. But there is not way I can get any better than 13MPG. I am usually drive very gently and don't usually step a lot on the gas pedal. When my wife drives the pathfinder she gets less MPG than me.

With today gas prices, I would like to know what other owners are getting from their pathfinders?

Best regards,


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

favfny said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum and to the Nissan world.
> I bought a 2008 V6 Pathfinder about 5 month ago.
> I drive a lot in the city and my gas mileage is around 12 to 13 miles/gallon.
> ...


I'm getting over 267 miles/tank, about 430 km. With the present fuel, I believe their is an additive in the fuel for the winter. Driving lots in the city will give you poor mileage, lots of stop and go. 

If I calculate right, you're getting about the same mileage as I am.


----------



## flosja (Jan 25, 2008)

I get about 320-350 miles per tank which is about 15mpg...there are certain times when im averaging 18 on the interstate and highways but even then thats only sometimes..Im very dissapointed in the mpg of the pathfinder..its hardly what the sticker said, no matter how easy you drive it...Im used to the ford fusion I traded in to get my pathfinder lol 400-420 miles per tank in city driving...480-510 highway/interstate driving..I almost regret buying this pathy..lol Ill be moving within the next few months near chicago which is why I got the 08 4x4 pathy (lots of snow and ice) and plus my soon to be wife has an 06 altima which is decent on gas so I dont really regret it that much...she loves the pathy and has one hell of a lead foot...I think ill wait for a pathy hybrid and then just trade this in on it lol


----------



## DruDog (Dec 29, 2007)

my 08 V8 is very thirsty! the thingy on the nav screen says my mpg is about 13.8.

I try to drive nicely, but sometimes i mash on it. V8 is sooo sweet, but pay the price at the pump for that power.


----------



## favfny (Feb 26, 2008)

Well seems that we all have similar issues with the gas comsumption.
I am in NY and 70% of my driving is in the city but I can't seems to get better milieage no matter how I easy I drive my Pathy.
If the V8 give 13MPG that is nice because so far I had never get that unless I drive 50% in highway and 50% in the city.
I love my Pathy but know I am regreting buying it due to the current gas prices,
Have anyone try one of these devices that get advertise in TV that you can put on the enginee to improve gas mileage? I guess saw one that was suppose to go in the airfilter and was suppose to create king of a twister like tunnel to better mix the oxigen with the gas.
Well I think it is too good to be true, I just was wondering if anyone had managed to improve the gas mileage of the pathy?


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

you do have the V8 engine right? If so, this fuel economy is pretty normal and you will be hard pressed to improve upon it. Sorry.


----------



## favfny (Feb 26, 2008)

2ndb18 said:


> you do have the V8 engine right? If so, this fuel economy is pretty normal and you will be hard pressed to improve upon it. Sorry.


2ndb18,
That's my issue, I don't have a V8. My Phaty is a V6 so I am suppose to be getting better mileage than what the V8 gets but I dont.


----------



## flosja (Jan 25, 2008)

I, as well have the v6..mine is a 4x4 but it shouldnt make a big difference, I wouldnt think. I couldnt possibly drive mine any more conservative..


----------



## dmasini (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah my V8 is averaging between 13.4 and 13.8 on mid-grade in stop and go traffic. Which is above the estimate. I would think I could get 14+ using premium. What grade gas does Nissan recommend for the V6? 

Also get a cold air intake. It should boost your mpg as well as HP. Don't waste your money on that twister thing. They really don't work.


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

*I call mine a GASFINDER*

This thing is a gas monster. If I knew I would get 16 mpg, which is about what I get on average in a week (city and highway mix) I would have bought a full size SUV! This thing is a heavy vehicle and the V6 I have I hear is a pretty big one. This car has power too! 6000lbs. towing capacity is alot for a V6, so Nissan has confidence that this vehicle has muscle and I have heard from alot of people who tow heavy trailers don't have power issues! 
I guess I am keeping the vehicle. ihave an 05 with 60K miles. I drive about 60 miles RT everyday to work. Still wouldn't be worth buying a new economy car to work and save on gas from driving the pathfinder. So I guess I am stuck with it! Trade-in value on these aren't that great!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

favfny said:


> Well seems that we all have similar issues with the gas comsumption.
> I am in NY and 70% of my driving is in the city but I can't seems to get better milieage no matter how I easy I drive my Pathy.
> If the V8 give 13MPG that is nice because so far I had never get that unless I drive 50% in highway and 50% in the city.
> I love my Pathy but know I am regreting buying it due to the current gas prices,
> ...


Yeah, it's called the Tornado. I've heard it's all BS and I seem to agree. I saw the commercial loooong time ago and haven't seen it since, nor do I see it at any auto parts stores. 

Only way to get better mileage is after the oil companies stop including an additive to the gasoline to prevent freezing. Another way is to avoid stop and go traffic. 

Too bad Pathfinder hybrids aren't made.... yet.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Def. stay away from the twister things, Ive heard of them melting under high heat situations and being sucked into the engine, which is a minor inconvenience


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

You bought a 2 ton SUV with 4WD, what did you really expect?

My 01 gets about 15 mpg city, maybe 18 highway.


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

no crap, but when I bought it gas was 1.70 a gallon. I have a funny feeling that we'll see 4.00 this summer! Of course, people will keep driving because no one in America wants anyone to tell them what to do. I have cut back on driving other than work. I do take trips a couple times per year. If everyone just decide not to drive for a day, that would push prices down. We do it on Christmas day. Not many cars on the road this day.


----------



## geoffstgermaine (Jan 22, 2008)

The Nissan website states that the fuel economy for city driving with the V6 is 15 mpg for the 4x2 and 14 mpg for the 4x4.


----------



## path1998 (Mar 6, 2008)

HAVE YOUR CAR SCANED IT WILL SHOW PO325 CODE KNOCK SENSOR AS PENDING. THAT SENSOR WILL KILL YOUR GAS MILLAGE


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

i am getting 17mpg high way 14 city 98 pathy 3.3 litre automatic w o/d with that stupid engine service soon light on!had it erased came back next day:lame:


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

This 07 PF 'S' model with about 15000 miles is getting anywhere from about 19 USmpg city to about 24 USmpg highway, burning 87 regular fuel. The stock General Grabber AW tires are aired up to the max side wall 44 psi pressure and are wearing normally. I got rid of the roof rack and blocked most of the front grill openings the first week. The S model doesn't have sunroof, side steps and some other options for about a 150 pound weight saving which probably helps some, and I leave off the spare tire for city driving.


----------



## hse_r (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an '08 Pathfinder LE with V8 and get between 13.9 and 14.6 on average in town driving, no matter if I use 89 or 91 gas. From Des Moines, IA to Denver, CO we averaged 17.5 to 18.2, and that was going at least 80 if not faster. Keeping track at fillups verified what the computer thing on the screen said. When they upgraded the MPG standards on the windows stickers in '08 (I think) what did the V6 Pathfinder end up at?


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

my 98 v6 se gets 17-17.5 highway 15-16 city 4spd auto stock tires and wheels:lame:


----------



## 87GC22 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a quick note, every new nissan I buy seems to get less than when I get after about 15,000 mi. I guess they just need to loosen up a little. The mileage should improve as time goes on.
C


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

98 patty said:


> my 98 v6 se gets 17-17.5 highway 15-16 city 4spd auto stock tires and wheels:lame:


I get the same in the city, but on the highway I got 20.1 on my last trip...cruise at 5 over, easy on the throttle, works for me


----------



## griffinmatt (Mar 6, 2007)

My 04 gets 18.6 mpg with 80,000 miles on the odometer. I think that's pretty decent for this vehicle.

I was using premium until gas here went over $3, then I switched to mid-grade with no degradation in mileage yet (about 3 weeks). I was getting exactly 18.6 with premium. I drive 99% highway though, as I only drive this vehicle to work.

Question though: I dont feel or hear any knocking with the mid-grade and I was listening closely for it, should I get scanned for the knock sensor?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont know about the newer ones, but are they supposed to use premium? Even so, on the highway you shouldnt have a problem using even regular because the engine is under very little stress. I used to have a Mercedes ML 320, it was recommended to run premium, which I did, but many members on the forum have run regular for years with no problems unless they try to do some performance driving.


----------



## K03Sport (Jun 1, 2008)

favfny said:


> 2ndb18,
> That's my issue, I don't have a V8. My Phaty is a V6 so I am suppose to be getting better mileage than what the V8 gets but I dont.


not necessarily...the V6 doesn't have the torque of the V8...so in a sense, the V6 has to work harder to push around the 4,000lb+ Pathfinder. The V8 doesn't have to work as hard and may return better mileage.

VW T'regs have this same issue....the 3.2 V6 is maxed out pushing around the 5,000lb monster and the V8 actually gets 1-2 mpg better than the V6.

The Pathfinders main setback is its weight...4,000lbs+...and no matter what engine you put in it, fuel economy isn't going to be there. Maybe better gearing would yield better mileage, but it seems that the 6spd is yielding the same mileage as the 4spd in the last gen pathfinders.

Only things that can be done are reduce rapid acceleration, keep tires aired at or just above (10%) the recommened spec, coast to stop lights/signs with out using the brakes to the near end (of course don't endager yourself or others), and don't carry around needless weight in your vehicle.

More power...more fuel.


----------



## SwedishSam (Mar 1, 2010)

My 2008 V-6 Pfinder gets 16mpg in town and 26mpg at 60mph, of course I live in flat land florida, so no hills to climb. 320 miles to the tank combined. maybe you guys need to reset your ecu... see other forum for that.


----------



## megaa (Mar 1, 2010)

*hi*

I get about 320-350 miles per tank which is about 15mpg...there are certain times when im averaging 18 on the interstate and highways but even then thats only sometimes..

TubeBlasterPro- Youtube Friend Adder Official Site


----------



## Sp0oner (Nov 30, 2009)

Currently paying $7.50 for a gallon (UK) of petrol or diesel as the prices have become the same again. So imagine how much your v6/v8's would cost to run over here. It was $9.25 a gallon at one point.

Hence hardly anyone has v6/v8's over here and the majority of Pathfinders here are dci engines. 2.5 dci engine gives 27/28mpg from official figures but I get 32mpg from my 2005 model with combined driving.


----------



## astigracing (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm guessing you have between 35k-45K miles. Check spark plug gaps, air filter, and use high octane fuel. If you have road hazard assistance and driving mostly city driving, so do what I do, remove your 70 lb spare and carry a 1 lb fix a flat... less weight will also help you increase mpg.


----------



## Louis808 (May 20, 2018)

I used to get 12-13mpg on my 2008 V-6 Pathy. I changed new spark plugs & all 6 new ignition coils (use Hitachi—it’s OEM). I only use Mobil-1 synthetic oil.
Now I get 17-18 mpg in the city. 21mpg hey. Lots of stop and go traffic here in Hawaii.
Remember—it’s a damn heavy built, strong, powerful SUV with lots of Torque. After 3,000 RPM it’s a beast of power. Kicks the four runners butt in all the reviews for towing, power, off roading, etc. it’s also built on a Real Steel truck frame. Small price to pay for a well-built safe strong powerful suv in my humble opinion. But it does hurt the wallet with these gas prices. Aloha


----------

